# favorite espresso blend



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

just interested in what people are into right now..

No single origins, just espresso blends thx


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Square Mile's Red Brick


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Workshop Cult of Done Espresso Blend. Sooo tasty!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe Has Bean 'guest espresso/hangover cure' blends could be interesting. 70 odd quid for an annual monthly subscription


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coffee Bean Shop everyday espresso,always good


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Mentioned a few times in the Top 5 thread, Rogue Espresso by Union is v.nice!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

My two 'local' favourite current blends from Butterworth's http://www.butterworthandson.co.uk.

Summer Games: 33% Peru San Jorge - Fully Washed 33% Ethiopia Yirgacheffe - Fully Washed 33% Sumatra Wahana - Natural Process

The Sumatra is quite funky and almost takes over, but a complex fruity mouthful

Winter Blend: 50% Sumatra Wahana Natural 25% Cuba Serrano 25% Java Jampit

Rich, smoky, chocolatey....

Don't know which I like best!

Interesting hearing views on Has Bean elsewhere on the forum ..... I couldn't get on with any of these on my setup....... Tried plenty..... Just goes to show how personal coffees, equipment and tastes really can be...... Still, plenty to go round for all


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe Has Bean 'guest espresso/hangover cure' blends could be interesting. 70 odd quid for an annual monthly subscription


yeah saw that posted today - sounds an interesting idea, pretty leftfield!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Square Mile's Red Brick


Second that


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Square Mile's Red Brick


I've heard Square Mile roast pretty light - is that the case with Red Brick?

Any tasting notes you want to share would be great thx


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

aphelion said:


> I've heard Square Mile roast pretty light - is that the case with Red Brick?
> 
> Any tasting notes you want to share would be great thx


Fairly new to this so simple tasting notes: big taste for me was toasted marshmallows (I don't like toasted Marshmallows but I loved a coffee that reminded me of them!). It changes fairly regularly but that's the current blend, sweet and sticky. I usually have mine in milk (cortados and flat whites) but occasionally just as espresso. Seems to be about the same level of roast as Hasbean but as a blend you get more balance so not too acidic despite the roast.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So far for me... Extract roasters original espresso blend is working for me. But then everything else I've tried has been single origin. The cachoeira from has bean was superb in a latte


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Fairly new to this so simple tasting notes: big taste for me was toasted marshmallows (I don't like toasted Marshmallows but I loved a coffee that reminded me of them!). It changes fairly regularly but that's the current blend, sweet and sticky. I usually have mine in milk (cortados and flat whites) but occasionally just as espresso. Seems to be about the same level of roast as Hasbean but as a blend you get more balance so not too acidic despite the roast.


Cool, just ordered a bag..sounds nice


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another vote for Coffee Bean Shop everyday espresso. I always come back to it.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Fairly new to this so simple tasting notes: big taste for me was toasted marshmallows (I don't like toasted Marshmallows but I loved a coffee that reminded me of them!). It changes fairly regularly but that's the current blend, sweet and sticky. I usually have mine in milk (cortados and flat whites) but occasionally just as espresso. Seems to be about the same level of roast as Hasbean but as a blend you get more balance so not too acidic despite the roast.


Got my red brick order through on tuesday (great overnight service from Square Mile).

First shot - 55 seconds! (adjust..)

Second shot - 55 seconds! (adjust..)

Third shot - 55 seconds (head scratch...)

Has taken about 3 days to dial back the grind - moved from micro setting E to R on the Vario from Hasbean Jabberwocky (seems like a lot)

Anyway, finally got a decent normale this afternoon

verdict - amazing!!

Truly the best espresso i've had for a long time (thanks for the tip red brickers!)

.. wonder why its taken so long to dial in though?? any thoughts?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

ive found some lighter roasts seem to be very easy to grind, so they just break up very quickly and give a more coarse grind. When i went from happy donkeys beans to the hasbean stuff, i was miles off. They needed a much much finer grind to come out at the right speed. I'd guess its the same with the square mile.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

must say, i do love the allpress redchurch blend too. Its used in a local shop here, and i always love the drinks that come out of there. Its a darker, richer more chocolatey tasting shot than the extract blend, but i do like it.

I'm favouring hasbean as my choice for home brewing though. I like their service, their approach, and i've had some amazing drinks from their single origins. I have on order a bag of jailbreak though, so i'll let you know what I think of that one.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> must say, i do love the allpress redchurch blend too. Its used in a local shop here, and i always love the drinks that come out of there. Its a darker, richer more chocolatey tasting shot than the extract blend, but i do like it.
> 
> I'm favouring hasbean as my choice for home brewing though. I like their service, their approach, and i've had some amazing drinks from their single origins. I have on order a bag of jailbreak though, so i'll let you know what I think of that one.


Cheers shrink,

I've been working my way through hasbean for about 6 months, find their service to be excellent.

Jailbreak was really nice


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

hasbean are almost a no brainer for me.. i like their medium roasts. They have pretty much the cheapest postage rates around. I placed an order today at about 11am... it was posted today and i'll have it tomorrow morning. Its been that way for very order i've placed with them.

They seem to have their heads in the game


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

HasBean.

Been there too many times, but never again.

Be good if they actually roasted their beans...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Be good if they actually roasted their beans...


.....now I like that one. Speedy service though!.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

I find Blake from Hasbean makes a lovely brew in a Moka pot - rich and earthy!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Be good if they actually roasted their beans...


Ouch!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Chaffey said:


> I find Blake from Hasbean makes a lovely brew in a Moka pot - rich and earthy!


Yeah, quite liked Blake - probably their most traditional i reckon


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

aphelion said:


> Yeah, quite liked Blake - probably their most traditional i reckon


Don't get me started on Blake - the only beans I bought I had to give away because they were undrinkable.

They are supposed to be 'old school', but God knows what school Steve went to. If this is meant to reference to Italian espresso, it is a complete misunderstanding of that tradition. Much prefer Jailbreak, which I don't actually like, but at least it has integrity. Whereas Blake is just a patronising mess - the last version I had was tasted of rancid Christmas cake and mud.

Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

See I find most beans far too over roasted. Much prefer hasbeans approach, I've also found beans like oporapa to be more than rich enough to cope in milk based drinks, and cachoeira is full of chocolate and caramel flavours. Reality is, I didn't find that the extract or smokey barn beans I've used to be any darker, and all seem to favour a medium roasting approach.

But hey... Different strokes and all that!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Don't get me started on Blake - the only beans I bought I had to give away because they were undrinkable.
> 
> They are supposed to be 'old school', but God knows what school Steve went to. If this is meant to reference to Italian espresso, it is a complete misunderstanding of that tradition. Much prefer Jailbreak, which I don't actually like, but at least it has integrity. Whereas Blake is just a patronising mess - the last version I had was tasted of rancid Christmas cake and mud.
> 
> Sorry. Rant over.


Lol, I thought blake was a little boring, but not undrinkable.

Hasbean seem to divide opinion somewhat..

I think they generally roast light, but i quite like some of their stuff..each to their own I guess


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> See I find most beans far too over roasted. Much prefer hasbeans approach, I've also found beans like oporapa to be more than rich enough to cope in milk based drinks, and cachoeira is full of chocolate and caramel flavours. Reality is, I didn't find that the extract or smokey barn beans I've used to be any darker, and all seem to favour a medium roasting approach.
> 
> But hey... Different strokes and all that!


I agree with you mate. There was a period of about 3-4 months last year where I found Has bean to be slightly under-roasted for espresso. Everything these days is bang on perfect for me


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> I agree with you mate. There was a period of about 3-4 months last year where I found Has bean to be slightly under-roasted for espresso. Everything these days is bang on perfect for me


Their roasts and even greens can be pretty damn variable, that said, I'd prefer under roasted than some other roasters pushing out charcoal, which may as well be robusta.

I don't see how you can criticise a roaster unless you have at least tried their greens roasted to different profiles, even then, you can only come to a vague understanding of the degree of roast that works better for some beans.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

There are quite a few cafes that use Blake for their milk drinks. I doubt they would persist with a blend that was undrinkable just because it comes in a red bag!



RoloD said:


> Don't get me started on Blake - the only beans I bought I had to give away because they were undrinkable.
> 
> They are supposed to be 'old school', but God knows what school Steve went to. If this is meant to reference to Italian espresso, it is a complete misunderstanding of that tradition. Much prefer Jailbreak, which I don't actually like, but at least it has integrity. Whereas Blake is just a patronising mess - the last version I had was tasted of rancid Christmas cake and mud.
> 
> Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

A new coffee shop In Dundee opened, and they are using jailbreak as their chosen blend. So I ordered a bag to try out


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread has persuaded me to order a bag of red brick (thought I'd try the sweet shop too). Haven't really tried blends before, I've been working through single origins so far.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

radish said:


> There are quite a few cafes that use Blake for their milk drinks. I doubt they would persist with a blend that was undrinkable just because it comes in a red bag!


I know.

I am, of course, being deliberately provocative.

There was one version of Blake, about a year ago, that hit rock bottom. Since then they changed the formula. But I've had so many disappointing experiences with HasBean espressos, both in coffee shops and at home, that now I just avoid their products. Purely a matter of personal taste, of course. And their beans are probably fine in milk drinks, but I've yet to meet anyone (outside this forum) who actually enjoys HasBean espresso.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I do want to try this red brick, I'd also like to try more of extracts range, but the huge postage costs put me off. Extract charge almost as much as a bag of coffee to post it!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

RoloD said:


> I know.
> 
> I am, of course, being deliberately provocative.
> 
> There was one version of Blake, about a year ago, that hit rock bottom. Since then they changed the formula. But I've had so many disappointing experiences with HasBean espressos, both in coffee shops and at home, that now I just avoid their products. Purely a matter of personal taste, of course. And their beans are probably fine in milk drinks, but I've yet to meet anyone (outside this forum) who actually enjoys HasBean espresso.


Toomuchcoffee? Home barista? WBC had machacamarca a while back too.

http://jasonmarkwebber.wordpress.com/tag/machacamarca/


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

RoloD I actually find their single origins a bit more to my tastes. The espresso blends often get criticised. I haven't tried jailbreak though, and it contains cachoeira which is one of my faves, so will give that blend a shot


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

shrink said:


> I do want to try this red brick, I'd also like to try more of extracts range, but the huge postage costs put me off. Extract charge almost as much as a bag of coffee to post it!


 Extract have, I think, a fixed postage charge of £3.50 - so if you order more than one bag it becomes quite reasonable.

You have to excuse my rants against HasBean. They are excellent company, but they have a particular approach to coffee which doesn't coincide with my tastes. They are so good at marketing themselves I sometimes feel it necessary to present an opposing point of view.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I only use about onebag of beans a week, so ordering multiples seems wasteful. Even at two bags, hasbean still come out cheaper. A local coffee shop uses extract though and sells the beans, so it makes sense to buy from them. It's a custom espresso blend though, so no idea what's in it


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> I do want to try this red brick


the current blend is really good (they seem to change it quite a bit though)

Will be interesting to compare with the next one...


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

RoloD said:


> You have to excuse my rants against HasBean. They are excellent company, but they have a particular approach to coffee which doesn't coincide with my tastes. They are so good at marketing themselves I sometimes feel it necessary to present an opposing point of view.


I see where you are coming from..

Sometimes they seem hell bent on pushing the boundaries of taste..

Just finished a bag of Kicker (part of their espresso starter pack), which is marketed as "difficult, lemonade, oranges, sherbet"..

why would I want my coffee tasting of any of those things...??

maybe its just me









p.s. actually it was alright


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> I
> 
> why would I want my coffee tasting of any of those things...??


Interesting topic for another discussion.

If it all 'tasted like coffee' then we might as well stop looking for special coffees and go the commodity route.

Very often these tasting notes are not what you physically taste so much as what it reminds you of in terms of mouthfeel, acidity etc.

That said it was pretty darn cool to have about 10 people all agree on this forum that Wote tasted of peach tea, and yes it was delicious, unique and whats makes specialty coffee fun.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aphelion said:


> I see where you are coming from..
> 
> Sometimes they seem hell bent on pushing the boundaries of taste..
> 
> ...


Maybe you like sherbet?









I just wish other companies had as much interest in their beans that they're selling and their origin. I don't get that impression from other sites i've ordered from/looked at.

I really used to like watching steves inmymug ages back.

Do even unionroasters have the range of coffee that steve has?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just going back to red brick for a minute..the espresso is amazing, but it is completely lost in milk..like completely!

Maybe I'm just falling out with milk..

Food for thought - Any other red brickers tried it in milk?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I find some Red Brick versions work better in milk than others. The current incarnation I find works okay. In a flat white it tastes like vanilla fudge and light caramel. I preferred the previous version, both in and out of milk, although I don't think I am alone.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

jimbow said:


> I find some Red Brick versions work better in milk than others. The current incarnation I find works okay. In a flat white it tastes like vanilla fudge and light caramel. I preferred the previous version, both in and out of milk, although I don't I am alone.


Right, will look out for that fudge! Cheers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I find that I really don't have a favourite, or at least I do, but eventually I get bored and need a change.

Extract Fudge-E-Bear inspired me to a 3 month binge of exploring own blends, the core of which was always Harrar, for that musty blueberry flavour. I found central Americans worked well with it to add sweetness. I totally overdosed on it to the extent that I got bored. Just as well because Harrar is now very hard to come by due to a failed crop.

I took advantage of the Union 50% off discount (ended up with 5 accounts) and tried most of their blends. Foundation is my current favourite. It is quite traditional but does it so well. Drinking it in a flat white is like the combination of an after-dinner cigar with a piece of fine nougat. Yum.

Once that kilo bag is gone it'll be back to Rave Signature, which does a fine job.


----------



## s7uat (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok so i'm really new to all this as in the past I have used supermarket or coffee shop beans.

However, in the last few months i've tried lots of Has Bean coffees including Jailbreak, Hangover, etc. Also i've tried a few independents.

My favourite by far up to now is called Jones from theblendingroom.co.uk its a Brazil/Guatemala blend. It reminds me of the Bolivia Finca David Vilca from Has Bean but with a much more powerful hit!









I'm going to try to work through everyones recommendations on here as well.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone tried the Nude espresso blend or Volcano's blend? Haven't come across anyone/anywhere that has yet and curious about their roasting styles/flavours


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

slowly coming round to the fact that "allpress redchurch" might be a goer for me. Its rich and full bodied, and is a bit darker than has-bean blends. It cuts through milk, but is satisfying on its own or in a small americano. Just wish their postage was a bit cheaper!


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

shrink said:


> slowly coming round to the fact that "allpress redchurch" might be a goer for me. Its rich and full bodied, and is a bit darker than has-bean blends. It cuts through milk, but is satisfying on its own or in a small americano. Just wish their postage was a bit cheaper!


Can't Castello Coffee get some for you?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

My local place use Redchurch. I like it but I find it a little dark from memory. More along the lines of a traditional roast? How would you compare it to say Union?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im afraid i cant compare to uniion, as i have no experience. I've only used hasbean, smokey barn and extract.

I find it about the same level of roast as the extract original, but the extract has slightly more tang to it. It has a bit more liquorice in the mix than the allpress. The hasbeans i like a lot have been the single origins and not blends. The Cachoeria is gorgeous as espresso, and the oporapa although milder, mixes well with milk to create almost a nuttella hit of milk/nuts/chocolate.

The allpress as you say, is a much stronger coffee, and i do feel the caffeine hit more with it, but in a 12oz latte, its balanced perfectly.

I'd be keen to try it at home in one of my 9oz cups as a latte or cappa.

its worth noting, that generally i'm a latte drinker. With only the occasional long black / americano into the mix. So i tend to evaluate espresso blends based on how they cut through milk. Here the allpress is a winner, as is the extract original.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I can highly recommend the Premium Parisian beans from Le Cafe Shop. I haven't tried most of the blends mentioned, but this is by far the best coffee I ever had.

http://www.lecafeshop.co.uk/our-coffees/coffee/premium-parisien-espresso/

I'm just about to pull the trigger on an order for a bag of Red Brick.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Dont think it has been mentioned but Lusty Glaze from Hands-on Coffee is one of my favs. It's a really silky smooth blend with chocolate and sweet caramel that always seems to be spot on. Really easy to get right for some reason too! Even though they quite a distance from me their delivery seems to always end up being next day?

Defo worth a punt.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd forgotten about Lusty Glaze (Love the name, I know it's from the beach, but it suits coffee beans so well). I've not had it for ages. Must get some more.


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd completely forgotten about Lusty Glaze too! Used to love that stuff and 1kg bags are pretty well priced too.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I've just put Lusty Glaze on my list to buy.

Since I've only just purchased my machine, I'm going to stick to the espresso blends before moving on to some single origin.

This is my to-buy list:

Red Brick (Square Mile) - in the post

Blake (Has Bean)

Lusty Glaze (Hands on coffee)

Everyday Espresso (Coffee bean shop)

Foundation Blend (Union Roasted)

Should keep me going for a while...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I can also highly recommend CoffeBeanShop's Mocha Guatamala blend, I return to this time after time I love it, Union's Revelation is also worth checking out I can also add a very honourable mention To J Atkinson & Co's New Lancaster Blend and their Espresso Lusso blend.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another favourite for me is Coffee Bean Shop's Tiger Stripes blend, one of the best they do!


----------

